# Expert Advice Needed..Hopefully I'm on the right track!



## droidism (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all,

Like everyone else, I am here to solicit advice on home theater equipment. For the past three months I've read countless posts from various home theater forums, read countless reviews on amazon and similar review sites, and visited as many stores as possible to touch and feel HT products. The house is new construction so I had a clean slate and no limitations on the design. I didn't want to get too crazy as the sole purpose of building the theater is for my wife and my enjoyment. Building a home theater to rival the local Regal Cinema or even most of the theaters posted on these forums were of no interest. However, I did incorporate a lot of the advice read on this forum and others into my home theater design. We should close on the house in the next week and immediately afterwards will start buying equipment.....did I say IMMEDIATELY AFTERWARDS! :bigsmile: Instead of asking the experts to help me select HT equipment from scratch, I ask that you take a look at what I plan to purchase and let me know if I am on the right track or way off! 

Particulars about me:
Audiophile - No
Gamer - Wannabe gamer. I will throw a game in maybe 5 times a year
Music - BIG music fan crossing almost ALL genres

Particulars about the space:
Room - 20 x 13
Doors - Solid French Doors in rear of room
Windows - None
Riser - Yes
Insulation Ceiling & Walls - Roxul
Stage - Below where screen will be
Darkness - 100% with rear solid french doors closed
Intended Usage - Movie 60%, Sports 10%, Music 25%, Regular TV 5%

Wants:
3D Capable
Decent bass
Bluetooth Streaming Capable
Wireless Capable
Auto Speaker Calibration
Android App Integration
7.1

Already Purchased:
2 Klipsch Floor Speakers - KF-26 (Best Buy Exclusive) - Couldn't resist purchasing; they were on sale!


Will Purchase Unless Recommended Otherwise:
Pioneer Elite VSX-70
Klipsch Quintet Speakers
Klipsch Subwoofer - SW110
Local Store selling the above in a bundle for $1099.99

I prefer the Yamaha RX-V675BL but ALL THE ABOVE for $1099.99 is why I'm stuck with the Pioneer. 

Projector
Optoma HD25-LV

Screen
120"

Budget
Projector - $1200 or less
Receiver, 5 Speakers, and Subwoofer - $1200 or less

I apologize in advance for such a long post but I know that you guys like ALL the information upfront!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Your listed room size only shows width and length (20x13), but there's no indication of the height. That's critical because it helps determine how much speaker and subwoofer you'll need. Using 8 feet for the third dimension makes the room about 2100 ft^3, which is not terribly large. 10 feet walls would get you to 2600 ft^3, which is generally considered average. Either way it's not a ton of space to fill, which on a tight budget is a good thing.

There's also no mention of the center you bought, I only see reference to the KF-26 fronts. Did you purchase the matching center or do you still need one? The reason I ask is because under budget you have "Receiver, 5 Speakers, and Subwoofer - $1200 or less", but from what I can tell you already have at least 2 (and perhaps even 3) of those 5 speakers. Also, does that mean you still have $1200 left or do you need to subtract the speakers you have now from that amount?

What were your plans for the Quintet's? They're awfully tiny to do much - you may be able to use those for surrounds, but anything else and you're probably not going to be very satisfied with their capabilities. Along those same lines... the SW110 sub is not really going to suffice for HT. You'll end up missing a lot deep bass.

There are other options available for speakers and subs, but first we would need to get a better understanding of what you already have and how much money you have left to spend. We can go from there.


----------



## droidism (Feb 17, 2013)

theJman said:


> Your listed room size only shows width and length (20x13), but there's no indication of the height. That's critical because it helps determine how much speaker and subwoofer you'll need. Using 8 feet for the third dimension makes the room about 2100 ft^3, which is not terribly large. 10 feet walls would get you to 2600 ft^3, which is generally considered average. Either way it's not a ton of space to fill, which on a tight budget is a good thing.


Sorry, the ceilings are 9'



theJman said:


> There's also no mention of the center you bought, I only see reference to the KF-26 fronts. Did you purchase the matching center or do you still need one? The reason I ask is because under budget you have "Receiver, 5 Speakers, and Subwoofer - $1200 or less", but from what I can tell you already have at least 2 (and perhaps even 3) of those 5 speakers. Also, does that mean you still have $1200 left or do you need to subtract the speakers you have now from that amount?


I am building a 7.1 system and therefore purchased two KF-26 for the front L/R. The Quintets will be used for the additional 5 speakers needed to complete the seven. I have $1200 left! 



theJman said:


> What were your plans for the Quintet's? They're awfully tiny to do much - you may be able to use those for surrounds, but anything else and you're probably not going to be very satisfied with their capabilities. Along those same lines... the SW110 sub is not really going to suffice for HT. You'll end up missing a lot deep bass.
> 
> There are other options available for speakers and subs, but first we would need to get a better understanding of what you already have and how much money you have left to spend. We can go from there.


All I have are the two KF-26 Floor speakers.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Quintet center is not going to be a good match with the KH-26 fronts, so I would suggest you reconsider that setup. A 5.1 system might be something to consider instead; with your budget that would ensure you get better components, and then in the future when finances permit get the additional 2 speakers. Few people ever regret buying more quality, but most regret buying more quantity.

The KC-25 center and a pair of KB-25 bookshelf speakers would probably blend into a nice setup. Add an NXG NX-BAS-500 subwoofer and you would still have about $450 left for a receiver. If you want to push the budget up a few dollars consider the SVS PB-1000 instead of the NXG.


----------



## droidism (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the consensus I will not have a decent HT using two KF-26 Floor speakers, Klipsch Quintet, and Klipsch SW110 subwoofer in a 20x13 room with 9' ceiling? I can stretch my budget for the bare minimum needed to have decent sound just as long as I don't get too crazy.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That would be my consensus at least. I believe you would be better served getting fewer speakers of better quality, including the sub.


----------

